# Best substrate for leopard geckos?



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I was just wandering what substrate you reccomen for leopard geckos?
I did use calci sand because it's easier to clean but now i'm using kitchen roll because it's cheap and effective. I have also used other bedding in the past and was just wandering what is the best to use? I also saw one person using beech chips?
Any help would be much appreciated...
Thanks everyone 
:2thumb:
Harrison


----------



## SLB1989 (Jun 6, 2009)

You can use:
Tile
Reptile Carpet
Paper Towel
Newspaper
Beech Chips


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

SLB1989 said:


> Tile
> Reptile Carpet
> Paper Towel
> Newspaper


would use all of the above plus slate and lino however I'm sorry but I wouldn't use beech chips at all


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 22, 2009)

I use lino for my leopard gecko


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

neil1983 said:


> I use lino for my leopard gecko


 
Do you have a heatmat with your lino? Or do you just use bulb...if so what bulb?...sorry to OP im just having a bit of a drama with lino :devil:


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

:lol2:
thanks guys
Someone else has also mentioned repti turf?
might use that or calci sand..?


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

lizzard boy13 said:


> :lol2:
> thanks guys
> Someone else has also mentioned repti turf?
> might use that or calci sand..?


 
Yeah reptiturf apparently is quite good i never used it as it looks hard to clean, also my leo's had calci sand, but i found it really dusty!! So moved them onto lino..Easier to clean and there is no way they could get impacted off it : victory:


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheeky-x said:


> Do you have a heatmat with your lino? Or do you just use bulb...if so what bulb?...sorry to OP im just having a bit of a drama with lino :devil:


I've got a heat mat under the lino and all seems to be fine.
I was unsure about it at first but I asked on here first.

Have a look here at a thread I started, it might give you some help.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/352378-couple-more-questions.html


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheeky-x said:


> Yeah reptiturf apparently is quite good i never used it as it looks hard to clean, also my leo's had calci sand, but i found it really dusty!! So moved them onto lino..Easier to clean and there is no way they could get impacted off it : victory:


kk, thanks.
will probably just check them both out next time i go to the shop...
thanks again


----------



## UrbanGeckoWarrior (Aug 13, 2007)

Repti-carpet for me. If you get enough to cover your cage twice over it's dead easy to clean, take the dirty stuff out, bung it in the washing machine, and put the excess carpet in. Simples


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

Cheeky-x said:


> Yeah reptiturf apparently is quite good i never used it as it looks hard to clean, also my leo's had calci sand, but i found it really dusty!! So moved them onto lino..Easier to clean and there is no way they could get impacted off it : victory:


ive been told that no lizards can get impacted off calci sand as its pure calcium and it all get absorbed or passes thro...told by manager of cold blooded in rainham


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

sand is best substrate.:2thumb:


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

all substrates are ok as long as ur lizard gets all the minerals he/she needs as ingestion only occurs when ur lizards wants mineral so it eats the sand. u go to retile shops and u will see them on sand, calci sand, bark and lots of other stuff....


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

I've decided to go wit calci sand as it has some good benifits...
thanks everyone! 
:2thumb:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

simonb-uk said:


> ive been told that no lizards can get impacted off calci sand as its pure calcium and it all get absorbed or passes thro...told by manager of cold blooded in rainham


Well i thought this too thats why my BD on it but i saw some pics once of an X-ray from a leopard gecko after it had ingested calci-sand...I just prefred lino as it was easier to clean and not as dusty and didnt want to take the risk of impaction cuz they ate alot when they wre eating. But not one of thoses who will say ''Oh no you should NEVER have sand etc etc'' everyone has there own opinion i suppose :2thumb:


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

I feed mine mealworms in a bowl so they wont eat the sand when they're eating. Altough they might lick the floor...


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I will be hunted by torches I know...


i use calci sand 


there I said it...wouldnt ever use Chipsi tho...pretty sure thats what killed Gladys


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> I will be hunted by torches I know...
> 
> 
> i use calci sand
> ...


:lol2:

So do i...


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

calci sand is great u just need to spend time washing it out and drying it.....i spent a whole day this weekend washing the dust out of our sand...washed it thro in a towel with minimal loss and then dryed it out in baking trays in the oven until bone dry...viv and beardy is a lot less dusty now lol


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

simonb-uk said:


> calci sand is great u just need to spend time washing it out and drying it.....i spent a whole day this weekend washing the dust out of our sand...washed it thro in a towel with minimal loss and then dryed it out in baking trays in the oven until bone dry...viv and beardy is a lot less dusty now lol


:lol2: cool


----------

